# epoxy glue? chloroform?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I am trying to find a way to properly glue plastic parts together. I am building air circulation module just like glasstropics.com and am finding that silicone is not strong enough to glue that little part where you can screw something in, to the PVC reducer.

I am thinking about using epoxy glue, but am wondering if it is frog safe.
I think gorilla glue wouldn't be strong enough ;(
Also thought about chloroform which a lot of stuffs are glued with! Is that frog safe toO?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

You can glue stuff with chloroform? I've never heard that before. It's pretty volatile, so it would probably offgas quickly and completely, but that's just my guess.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah I guess there are many uses to chloroform haha 
but I think you can somewhat melt plastics together with it right?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I work in a lab so my view of what chloroform does is limited to 1) knocking people out like you see on tv (which by the way is incredibly dangerous and very easy to actually kill the person) and 2) extracting/purifying DNA. But here's a brand new use I'll have to look up.

But yes, it's extremely volatile and I don't believe it leaves a residue but I welcome someone with more chemical know-how to correct me on that.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

gorilla glue will work but it can expand. I also use the purple bottle of goop AG All Purpose Product Information 0709 the stuff is wicked strong and dried glass clear. its also biosafe after cured


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

I used Gorilla Glue Epoxy to glue that part. It is holding up fine with all the twisting.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

knowing what type of plastic you have will help a lot. some need to be chemically bonded, others can be welded, and others cant be joined (except by mechanical means)

ive been told that MEK (Butanone) bonds acrylic in the same way weld on does. i'll be trying it soon, for a fan housing as well.

apparently the viscosity can be modified by melting chips of acrylic into the liquid.

btw, i havent tried the MEK yet so i have NO idea if it works. also, although MEK is available at most hardware stores, it is a very dangerous chemical that is highly irritating, explosive and will cause severe chemical burns.

james


----------



## sean823 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use e-6000 adhesive, its available at most craft stores.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm "Gorilla" epoxy... I guess this is just gorilla brand selling some epoxy?
I might try it out with just normal epoxy. I googled first and epoxy would be THE glue to use when you don't know what you're glueing!
In this case, the reducer is PVC and the orbit thingy, well I don't know... Orbit Irrigation Products, Inc.: Irrigation Systems, Sprinkler Systems, Drip Irrigation, Lawn Watering, Sprinkler System Design I would have to check it out..

I want it to be strong when I twist it since that is the way it is fully directional!
Thanks everyone


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

It's PVC...Just use PVC cement. it's safe enough to drink water that flows thru it.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah I thought about it too... seems pretty good once cured right
even if the orbit thingy isn't pvc, I bet it will hold good... this cement kindo melt plastic together too right?


----------

